# Mac runs hot and loud in Bootcamp



## EB027 (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently migrated to Mac but still need Windows for certain things, which I figured would be no problem thanks to Bootcamp. However, for some, reason it always seems to run incredibly hot and loud only in Bootcamp, despite doing almost nothing on it demanding (chatting and web browsing with a few tabs open), I found some posts saying that this is a common problem and there isn't any driver fix for it, but most of them are old. Is there any solution to this? I know Apple doesn't exactly want to support a competing OS but if they are going to offer it I assume they want it to run properly, also, I would really hate to have to get a different computer and give this one up just to use Winodws as this one has very good specs and is an all around excellent machine. Any help resolving this would be appreciated.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have never experienced this in bootcamp, though admittedly I do not use it ever anymore I just just VM's.

When this is happening, can you open up task manager and see what is using a lot of CPU or RAM?


----------

